# Need a screenprinter local to Trenton/Philadelphia to wholesale to



## ooodsie (Mar 13, 2007)

I am a small sign shop in Yardley PA. Are you local to me? I need someone who can print on dark colored shirts.


----------



## sm05 (Apr 16, 2010)

ooodsie said:


> I am a small sign shop in Yardley PA. Are you local to me? I need someone who can print on dark colored shirts.


Im in NJ. I can ship them. How many did you need?


----------



## ooodsie (Mar 13, 2007)

sm05 said:


> Im in NJ. I can ship them. How many did you need?


What part of NJ? Id prefer to pick up locally as this order may be 125-150 shirts and I'd rather not waste money on shipping.


----------



## sm05 (Apr 16, 2010)

ooodsie said:


> What part of NJ? Id prefer to pick up locally as this order may be 125-150 shirts and I'd rather not waste money on shipping.


 
Im in warren county


----------



## ooodsie (Mar 13, 2007)

sm05 said:


> Im in warren county


Oh darn, youre kind of a hike.

Well if you want to email me your rates/info, please do, and I'll take a look. kim at getn2design.com


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am in southeastern indiana and usually ship that quantity at no additional cost. Message me if you would like a quote. Thanks


----------



## bltshirtprinters (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out what we can do with dark shirts! BLT Shirt Printers, Inc. Virginia Screen Printing and Embroidery


----------

